# HM Black Lace & HM Cream Dragon



## kdirectorate (Jan 5, 2014)

Heres the pair

MALE: HM Black Lace





FEMALE: HM Cream Dragon



Having trouble identifying the colour of the female. Do i call it white/red or cream/red.

For the male do i call it black/red lace?

Anyway, my first time breeding.

Curious to find out the outcome of the fry.

Anyone care to explain the dominent and recessive genes between the pair, and what would be the likely outcome. im hoping there wont be any marble traits. help is much appreciate.

also the female is almost 1.5x the size of the male. the owner was telling me that this wont be an issue as the lager female will spawn more eggs due to its size. He was saying that breeding the black lace will be tough and the fry may be 1/3 black and 2/3 white.

Looking forward to replies!


----------



## kdirectorate (Jan 5, 2014)

Im hoping for some black dragon and black lace from the spawn. Will the chances be high?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea but your pair is beautiful!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, amazing pair


----------



## kdirectorate (Jan 5, 2014)

BlueLacee said:


> Wow, amazing pair


Thanks!



Got myself a pair of HMPK black dragon and copper dragon sisters today!

Now im having a dilemma who will be the best mate. Serious match making ahead.

Suggestions most welcome!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

This pair is wicked!!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

i cant wait to see what the progeny would look like. your project would help me figure out which color/type to use for my own. wondering what would happen if a yellow/orange dalmation was crossed with a blue dragon.


----------



## kdirectorate (Jan 5, 2014)

Just got another super black HM. Am going to pair this with the copper HMPK. And black lace with black dragon. Hopeful to get black copper dragon HM. But I think will only get nice dragon scale from f2 onwards. 

Anyone with experience or came across anyone crossing copper dragon HM/HMPK with black HM?

Copper dragon was recently sick. So have to recondition and postpone the breeding. 

Will post image soon.


----------

